# Hound exercise



## BigGingerMare (21 September 2019)

Today i took my big ginger mare on mounted hound exercise for her very first time. She's had a rather chequered past, so i was super-proud of how well she went, and she gave me a lovely couple of hours. 
Even more chuffed when someone watching pointed to my husband's
 horse and says to his friend "that's the type you need" and then to mine "and I'll have that one"! 
I know next time out may be a different story, but for now I'm still grinning ! Gives me a bit more confidence for opening meet. 
How's everyone's seasons shaping up? Anyone else taking a newbie this season?


----------



## spacefaer (21 September 2019)

Haven't been out yet as I sprained my ankle a fortnight ago which is incredibly frustrating. 
All of the herd went out last season to some degree or other,  so the younger part of the gang will be out soon - hopefully they'll remember their manners!
The older ones don't need to go til Opening Meet - unless my OH has an urge to come out,  in which case,  he'll take one of them.

Got a new boy to take when I can  - he has been out hunting in Ireland so I'll see how much work I'll have to do to anglicise him ðŸ˜‚


----------



## BigGingerMare (22 September 2019)

Good luck! And very frustrating re sprained ankle. Yesterday was the season's first outing for our local pack, thigh i know a few round us have done a week or two already.


----------



## Bernster (22 September 2019)

Not yet but looking forward to it. Have a couple of hound exercise sessions pencilled in for Oct dep on other things. I have found it difficult to fit in many outings but am hoping to be more focussed this season so that we can get out a few more times.  F really enjoys it. His flatwork improves no end after heâ€™s had a good old gallop.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (22 September 2019)

Not been yet. On the drag abit this season as a  busy summer doing non horsey stuff which has been good, dare I say it?


----------



## Michen (22 September 2019)

Only been out a couple of times, pony behaved beautifully so job done, unless itâ€™s local/easy/Iâ€™m not busy I wonâ€™t bother until actual hunting starts. 

Heâ€™s remembered the job!


----------



## Michen (23 September 2019)

Bernster said:



			Not yet but looking forward to it. Have a couple of hound exercise sessions pencilled in for Oct dep on other things. I have found it difficult to fit in many outings but am hoping to be more focussed this season so that we can get out a few more times.  F really enjoys it. His flatwork improves no end after heâ€™s had a good old gallop.
		
Click to expand...

Sandhurst..? ðŸ˜€


----------



## Bernster (24 September 2019)

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ you been out with them already?  Will def look out for you but youâ€™ll be whizzing off up the front, leaping tall buildings along the way hehe.

also found a couple of Cambs uni which are close enough to me which I might try but sandhurst would be my first choice as they were so nice last season.


----------



## Michen (27 September 2019)

Bernster said:



			ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ you been out with them already?  Will def look out for you but youâ€™ll be whizzing off up the front, leaping tall buildings along the way hehe.

also found a couple of Cambs uni which are close enough to me which I might try but sandhurst would be my first choice as they were so nice last season.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. Opening meet maybe! Out with the v and c tomorrow


----------



## BigGingerMare (21 October 2019)

Opening meet on Sat - a quiet day due to *very* wet ground restricting where we could go - but she was a good girl overall, and i only feared for my life and threatened to take her home once! 
Overall very pleased with her.


----------

